# Eau de Chevron



## JEM (May 3, 2003)

So we get into the 540i to head for the gym Saturday morning, start the car and, within a few seconds we're sniffing Eau de Chevron through the vents.

One of those 'huh?' situations:

"Maybe it's that car we were behind?"

"No, it's not going away."

"Try the recirc button."

"Okay, now it's gone."

"That's still not good."

Pull into the parking lot at the gym, pop the hood and pull the shroud off the top of the engine...a nice little dribble of fuel spreading around the right-front injector. 

The life insurance is paid up so we drive it home, look again, same thing. 

The car's out of the 4yr/50K warranty now, so I fire up the EPA website - okay 'fuel injectors, rails, and all related connections' (or words to that effect) are specifically required to be covered under the 80K emissions warranty. So rather than pulling the rail off and changing the O-ring, I'll call for an appointment tomorrow. 

I'm expecting it's just the O-ring on the top of the injector, though I've never had one fail in any other car; so far as I'm aware the fuel rail/injectors have never been out of the car.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

JEM said:


> *The life insurance is paid up so we drive it home, look again, same thing. *


 :rofl: :rofl:

Keep us posted!


----------



## CalvinH (Apr 5, 2003)

*Did you make it to the shop??*

We haven't heard from you. If you're still alive give us a sign. If not, ????


----------



## JEM (May 3, 2003)

It's in the shop. I may have to take them the printout from the EPA website about the components required to be covered under the 8yr/80K emission-components warranty...


----------



## JEM (May 3, 2003)

It appears, interestingly enough, to be the injector, and I was wrong - that isn't covered (misread the EPA document, the list of what's covered to 80K is very short.)

So we're paying for it.


----------

